# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  máy c frame

## duytrungcdt

em chào các anh trên diễn đàn
em đang làm con cframe phay kim loại với kết cấu sơ bộ như hình
trục x hành trình 800 vít me 30 05
trục y hành trình 400 vít me 20 05
trục x combo gang đúc
spindle đang chờ của anh Nam cnc

các anh tư vẫn cho em về động cơ chút
em đang định dùng động cơ yakawa 200w cho các trục liệu có yếu ko ạ
các bác tư vấn thêm cho em với nhé


thank all

----------

hung1706, thehiena2, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Thực sự thì yếu hay không còn phải tính với tốc độ, gia tốc thế nào. Ngoài ra khối lượng dự kiến cho các cơ phận chuyển động như:
- tổng khối trục phần động trục Z (cả cả spindle).
- tổng khối lượng phần động trục X/Y
Nên khó mà nói chính xác công suất motor bao nhiêu là đủ.

Dự thấy gang đúc, hành trình cũng khá lớn nên 200W nếu truyền trực tiếp thì theo mình là yếu.

Chưa biết sẽ lắp spindle gì và định gia công gì, nhưng với C mà lại còn là gang đúc thì chắc cũng tăm tia kim loại đen đây mà. Nếu vậy có 2 giải pháp.
- truyền gián tiếp qua dây đai & bulley, cho các trục. Tỷ lệ truyền có thể là 1/4 - 1/10 cho XY & Z. Khi đó Feed khoảng 3000-4000 là đạt yêu cầu.
- tăng công suất motor lên 400/750W.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác là người hỏi em con spindle ăn sắt và nhôm luôn hả ??? sao không nói sớm làm kết cấu này làm em bán mất tiêu 2 con cho chú gì đó ở gia lai , con đó nặng tầm 35K , 10500rpm, 3.7 ăn sắt vô tư luôn ấy.

Kết cấu C frame thì làm gì phải sợ spindle to hay nặng , cân bằng trọng lượng thì spindle nặng bao nhiêu thì cũng chẳng sao cả.


Kinh nghiệm đúc kết của em thì Cframe , 

----không lo Z vì cân bằng trọng lượng giải quyết được nên không lo quán tính , nhưng phải tính toán lực cắt và lực khoan từ đó mới tính được con động cơ truyền động , 200W servo thì cỡ 1.2N.m , với kích thước này thì quy theo mấy em công nghiệp thì 200W là quá bé , theo như bác Linh , có con tapping đang xài em step 86 có torque 8N.m ấy
----X hành trình lớn 800mm , gang đúc nữa nên lực quán tính gây ra tác động Y là khá lớn , nhưng ở đây bác bố trí nằm dưới sàn là 1 điểm cộng , nhưng sẽ có khuyết điểm về điểm chịu lực cắt có thể vượt quá khoảng cách block trượt của Y.
---- Y nằm trên X , hành trình cắt X là 800 , nên bản rộng Y phải to ngang lắm , nếu khoảng cách 400 thì điểm cắt đầu mút vượt quá khoảng cách block trượt là 200mm , bác phải suy nghĩ đến điều này.
      Động cơ kéo là bao nhiêu W ? torque bao nhiêu N.m , vận tốc di chuyển và cắt là bao nhiêu? gia tốc bao nhiêu ? bác phải có những con số cụ thể thì sự lựa chọn sẽ chính xác hơn.

Với em khung máy phải cứng và nặng , những cái gì di chuyển thì phải nhẹ và cứng , bác cứ cố gắng theo tiêu chí này thì máy sẽ hiệu quả nhất.


Spindle thì 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/19...-japan-len-san


con này hơi bị dữ nè , phay nhôm khỏi bàn , ăn sắt thì mõng thôi nhưng đạt được tốc độ cao , nếu biết lập trình high speed machinning thì em này là quá hớp . Nặng 29Kg nhé.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## duytrungcdt

dạ vâng anh nam em hỏi mua bác con spindle ạ
em làm con máy này theo những gì em hiện có như vít me, ray trượt, động cơ ạ
bac có mẫu cframe nào cho em thao khảo với ạ
thank các bác

con spidle của bác khủng quá em thì mới chập chứng vào nghề muốn làm con để tiện cho cv và chế cháo linh tinh thôi ạ
bác xem có con nào nhẹ đô hơn giúp em với nhé

----------


## Tuấn

> dạ vâng anh nam em hỏi mua bác con spindle ạ
> em làm con máy này theo những gì em hiện có như vít me, ray trượt, động cơ ạ
> bac có mẫu cframe nào cho em thao khảo với ạ
> thank các bác
> 
> con spidle của bác khủng quá em thì mới chập chứng vào nghề muốn làm con để tiện cho cv và chế cháo linh tinh thôi ạ
> bác xem có con nào nhẹ đô hơn giúp em với nhé


Con sờ pín của lão Nam CNC có mấy chục ký mờ  :Smile:  con máy của bác nhẹ nhàng cũng tầm 3 tấn, sợ gì nặng ạ ?

----------


## Ga con

> Với em khung máy phải cứng và nặng , những cái gì di chuyển thì phải nhẹ và cứng , bác cứ cố gắng theo tiêu chí này thì máy sẽ hiệu quả nhất.
> 
> .


Kaka cái này em thấy chỉ đúng với máy điêu khắc thôi. Máy phay nó khác ạ (rất khó có cái nhẹ mà cứng  :Big Grin: )

- Máy khắc: gia tốc quyết định thời gian gia công, lực ăn dao không lớn, ít rung động khi ăn dao => cần gia tốc cao nên các bộ phận chuyển động phải nhẹ, rotor của spindle không cần phải nặng.

- Máy phay: lực ăn dao rất lớn, rung động lớn => gia tốc không phải yếu tố quyết định là là độ cứng vững quyết định, bàn máy phải thật nặng, rotor của spindle phải thật nặng khi ăn dao mới êm được (moment quán tính lớn nên tỷ lệ lực ăn dao/lực quán tính là nhỏ, ăn dao ít bị rung máy hơn). Muốn gia tốc cao nữa thì vít me phải khủng + động cơ dẫn động khủng (so tương đối với cái khung thôi nhé) mới chịu nổi.

- Một con kết hợp: thì phải chấp nhận trong tầm tầm, không ngon cái nào cả nhưng đa năng.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## duytrungcdt

các bác ơi em có những món đồ như sau e sưu tầm từ lâu 
cặp ray bản 25 con trượt có cánh dài 1,2m làm trục x, trục vít me phi 30 bước 5 hành trình 830 bk,bf25
cặp ray bản 25 dài 530mm con trượ có cánh làm trục y trục vít me 20 bước 5 hành trình 400
trục z là bộ combo gang đúc của bác hung07 (em nợ hình sau ạ) hành trình khoảng 250-300 mm
khung máy em làm bằng thép 10-12 mm
tham vọng của em làm con máy phay nhôm và có thể phay mặt phẳng sắt để chế cháo

các bác xem xét có cấu hình nào ổn nhất cố vấn cho em với ah
em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## inhainha

> Thực sự thì yếu hay không còn phải tính với tốc độ, gia tốc thế nào. Ngoài ra khối lượng dự kiến cho các cơ phận chuyển động như:
> - tổng khối trục phần động trục Z (cả cả spindle).
> - tổng khối lượng phần động trục X/Y
> Nên khó mà nói chính xác công suất motor bao nhiêu là đủ.
> 
> Dự thấy gang đúc, hành trình cũng khá lớn nên 200W nếu truyền trực tiếp thì theo mình là yếu.
> 
> Chưa biết sẽ lắp spindle gì và định gia công gì, nhưng với C mà lại còn là gang đúc thì chắc cũng tăm tia kim loại đen đây mà. Nếu vậy có 2 giải pháp.
> - truyền gián tiếp qua dây đai & bulley, cho các trục. Tỷ lệ truyền có thể là 1/4 - 1/10 cho XY & Z. Khi đó Feed khoảng 3000-4000 là đạt yêu cầu.
> - tăng công suất motor lên 400/750W.


Tăng công suất motor chỉ tổ phí tiền thôi. Bác này chạy ăn sắt nên gia tốc không lớn, chạy tốc độ thấp là ok. Mình đảm bảo 200w công suất ăn đứt con step 86 rồi. Vấn đề là servo chạy tốc độ cao nên torque thấp vì thế để tăng moment lên nên gắn thêm cái đầu giảm tốc tỉ số truyền 5-10 cho motor là hợp lý.

----------


## Nam CNC

----Bộ AC servo 200W với giá tiền , torque , tốc độ tương đối ăn sắt thép thì không có cách gì qua mặt được anpha 911 , ngay cả qua hộp số 1:5 thì tốc độ max chỉ là 600rpm , chưa nói tới khoản khi vận tốc max nó có báo lổi thương xuyên hay không nữa và việc turning AC servo là một điều không dễ dàng gì , nhiều bạn bán hàng chỉ test quay tít mù , thắng cái két quá ấn tượng nhưng hỗ trợ lắp vào máy cho ngon thì chắc người biết làm trên đây chỉ đếm đầu ngón tay. AC servo ngon khi dùng đúng chổ và đúng người dùng , em cũng ngu lắm chỉ biết các cao thủ nói chuyện vậy thôi , và em chấp nhận trước mắt biết tới mấy em step có hồi tiếp là mừng mắt mở không ra rồi.


Cứng mà nhẹ chỉ là lý thuyết , giống như em xe F1 làm sao thồ hàng được như xe tải . Nói chung chỉ dừng lại và đi vào từng tiêu chí nhất định thôi , nếu ăn sắt mạnh bạo thì phải hi sinh tốc độ và gia tốc tăng trọng lượng máy để nó hấp thu hết rung động, nếu cần tốc độ thì chấp nhận ăn lớp mỏng mua dao xịn và khung máy nhẹ nhàng.

quan trọng nhất là cái khung phải nặng và vững để chống rung động còn các cơ cấu khác trên đó thì dựa vào tiêu chí nào mình chon phương án thiết kế sau .


Dạo này anh em cũng có nhiều thời gian nghiên cứu học hỏi , em chỉ mong muốn anh em cố gắng đi vào chính xác những gì đúng nhất có thể vì có các anh em có kinh nghiệm tư vấn và hướng dẫn, đừng chọn cách có gì , mua gì làm đó , chỉ tổ tốn tiền và tốn thời gian , thời gian mò mẩm tụi em ôm hết rồi , mấy bác mới đừng ôm nữa thảm lắm và tụi em cũng chán lắm , thấy có nhiều lỗi cơ bản , nhiều người nói tới vậy mà anh em mới vẫn phạm phải. 


EM thấy bác Tuấn hơi hói hói là cái ông dữ dằn nhất nè , đi sau cùng nhưng chơi tới bến luôn , em phục cái khoản nạo vô địch của bác ấy và cuối cùng bác ấy có 1 cái máy gần xong quá ngon, chac71 bây giờ level canh chỉnh bác ấy dữ lắm rồi , bác nào mà chém gió là chết ngay với bác ấy... em cũng né luôn , hết thời gian chém gió rồi heheh, nhiều bác sau này ghê gớm thiệt.

----------

nhatson

----------


## inhainha

> ----Bộ AC servo 200W với giá tiền , torque , tốc độ tương đối ăn sắt thép thì không có cách gì qua mặt được anpha 911 , ngay cả qua hộp số 1:5 thì tốc độ max chỉ là 600rpm , chưa nói tới khoản khi vận tốc max nó có báo lổi thương xuyên hay không nữa và việc turning AC servo là một điều không dễ dàng gì


Mình đính chính lại là 200W hơn công suất của thằng step mã 98 một chút. Còn con step mã 911 công suất khoảng 300w nên dĩ nhiên không địch lại được. hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác đừng nói công suất ở đây mà , bác chọn tiêu chí gì thì mới chính xác được , ví dụ em cần 500rpm torque kéo 2N.m , vậy con 200W bác xem làm được điều đó không mặc dù công suất về W nó hơn con ASM98

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác đừng nói công suất ở đây mà , bác chọn tiêu chí gì thì mới chính xác được , ví dụ em cần 500rpm torque kéo 2N.m , vậy con 200W bác xem làm được điều đó không mặc dù công suất về W nó hơn con ASM98


Servo 200W + hộp số 1:5 chạy ngon chứ bác

----------


## inhainha

> Bác đừng nói công suất ở đây mà , bác chọn tiêu chí gì thì mới chính xác được , ví dụ em cần 500rpm torque kéo 2N.m , vậy con 200W bác xem làm được điều đó không mặc dù công suất về W nó hơn con ASM98


Ví dụ cái motor này:


NẾu mình gắn thêm cái đầu giảm tốc tỉ số truyền từ 4-6 thì mình nghĩ nó đáp ứng được yêu cầu của bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy 1000RPM , 2N.m nó bó chim luôn. Chưa hết cái hộp số đó nó có độ rơ ấy nhé , cái không có độ rơ chắc cũng nuốt luôn nữa giá

----------

nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Kaka các bác bềnh tễnh...em nghi ngờ bác này chơi bộ ĐK hơi bị hoành tá tràng đấy ợ...em hóng  :Big Grin: 
Vì sao em suy đoán vậy? Em chả phải dìm hàng bác chủ gì đâu, suy đoán của em thôi ợ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
1. Là vì bác ấy khai làm máy lần đầu mà chơi máy bệ gang đúc và sử dụng Servo là hơi bị nghi vấn
2. Bác chủ là ng HN. Bây giờ, đặc biệt là các bác Bách Khoa Hà Nội nghiên cứu máy CNC thông minh tè lè dữ lắm cơ. Đã có 1 đề án làm cánh tay Robot 5 bậc tự do đo tọa độ mặt cầu, động cơ đk là servo Yaskawa => bộ Đk hơi bị kinh đóa :3
3. Bác chủ biết dùng PLC ??? Thấy bác có hỏi thăm bộ PLC nên chắc là dân điện tử - tự động hóa mới biết xài.
Em Đính Chính lần 2 là chả phải dìm hàng bác chủ đâu nha kakaka. Dạo này cao thủ như mây nên em cứ lót dép mà hóng là khỏe nhất hehe

----------


## inhainha

> vậy 1000RPM , 2N.m nó bó chim luôn. Chưa hết cái hộp số đó nó có độ rơ ấy nhé , cái không có độ rơ chắc cũng nuốt luôn nữa giá


Hehe, với tốc độ và moment vậy thì step 98 chạy sẽ bị mất bước. Mình chỉ căn cứ tài liệu rồi rút ra kết luận vậy thôi, chứ thực tế bác bảo chạy ko mất bước mình cũng chịu. Hehe
Còn hộp số nếu sử dụng đồng bộ thì mình nghĩ độ rơ không thành vấn đề. Mấy bác truyền động đai còn được nữa mà.

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác Hùng ơi bác có thấy bộ z quen ko hihi bộ z mua của bác đó nay đinh chế thử nó vào đây xem có dc ko
em học học viện kỹ thuật quân sự mà 
có học đôi chút về động cơ sẻvo lên chọn nó luôn cho công nghiệp nhưng ko biết công suất có đáp ứng dc ko vì chưa có kinh nghiệm
tiêu trí thì em cũng ko có gì lắm chỉ muốn làm cái máy trước để báo cáo chút sau để chế cháo theo sở thích thôi các bác có kinh nghiệm chọn động cơ thì giúp em nhé với tốc độ như thế nào thì hợp lý nhất ạ
mấy con servo cũng là có sắn lên em hỏi có tận dụng được ko thôi

biết trước ntn em ko dấu dốt nữa may có các bác giúp cho ko thì căng

thank all

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thấy cái hình là em biết con Z của em rồi, bác chế cháo gắn motor vào chưa nhể  :Big Grin: 
Học viện kỹ thuật quân sự toàn mấy ông tính toán mô phỏng nòng pháo với bệ phóng kinh nhắm...viễn thông tự động cũng khá là căng...nhưng thôi em ko chuyên sâu kakaka.

Bác chơi servo là đỉnh nhất rồi, hồi tiếp vòng kín hiệu chỉnh sai số vị trí liên tục nên không lo mất bước gì. Còn việc truyền động thì theo em là hạn chế qua hộp số hoặc đai vì có độ rơ cả. Tuy nhiên với tiêu chí gọn gàng khỏe khoắn thì em nghĩ nên khuyến khích xài pulley đai tỷ lệ 1/2 hoặc hơn cho nó êm cái cốt motor và tăng moment. Xài 400w hoặc hơn là chết ngắt liền, giá chênh lệch không nhỏ à  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

chú ý lại kết cấu Y , vì với hành trình đi sát vào trong cả bàn máy , đồ gá và phôi sẽ đi vào phía trong và nằm dưới gầm Z , nếu không tính toán các tình huống gia công , đồ gá , vật thể gia công lớn nhất co thể , sau này làm xong gá lên thì hỡi ôi , mất tiêu 1/2 hành trình Y.


Nếu có nâng cấp dùng trục xoay thì phải tính cao độ trục Z , nhớ tính gá dao đầy đủ thì ít nhất mũi dao cách bàn máy tầm 10mm , còn không phải có phương án dịch chuyển nâng hạ spindle.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Khoa C3

> .. Bác này chạy ăn sắt nên gia tốc không lớn, chạy tốc độ thấp là ok...


Xin bác đừng nói ăn sắt chạy tốc độ thấp ok nhé, em khẳng định DIY máy ăn sắt chạy chậm khó hơn chạy nhanh nhiều lần. Vì sao? Ăn sắt tốc độ giữa spindle và di bàn và dao liên quan chặt chẽ với nhau, nếu di bàn chậm thì spindle cũng phải quay chậm, tìm một con spindle quay chậm mà moment vẫn đảm bảo cắt được sắt ngon e là khó như lên trời(có hay không và có thì giá tiền không rẻ) trừ khi spindle kéo qua hộp số, dây đai rất phức tạp... Giả sử spindle được kéo qua hộp số tốc độ quay giảm để tăng moment, lúc này bàn di có thể chậm được nhưng hỡi ơi ăn mỏng thì chờ dài cỗ mới ra sản phẩm mà ăn dày thì cái hệ ray trên kia không tải nổi để đảm bảo được hiệu suất gia công. Xin đừng để spindle quay vù vù mà bàn di lù đù khi ăn sắt nhé, thời gian đi mài dao có khi nhiều hơn thời gian máy chạy.

Bác chủ thớt hình như vẽ bằng inventor, bác vào bản vẽ cho anh em xin cái cân nặng của các bộ phận chuyển động, từ đó mới tính ra được tốc độ, gia tốc 1 cách tương đối để phù hợp với hệ động cơ kéo bác muốn dùng.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Xin bác đừng nói ăn sắt chạy tốc độ thấp ok nhé, em khẳng định DIY máy ăn sắt chạy chậm khó hơn chạy nhanh nhiều lần. Vì sao? Ăn sắt tốc độ giữa spindle và di bàn và dao liên quan chặt chẽ với nhau, nếu di bàn chậm thì spindle cũng phải quay chậm, tìm một con spindle quay chậm mà moment vẫn đảm bảo cắt được sắt ngon e là khó như lên trời(có hay không và có thì giá tiền không rẻ) trừ khi spindle kéo qua hộp số, dây đai rất phức tạp... Giả sử spindle được kéo qua hộp số tốc độ quay giảm để tăng moment, lúc này bàn di có thể chậm được nhưng hỡi ơi ăn mỏng thì chờ dài cỗ mới ra sản phẩm mà ăn dày thì cái hệ ray trên kia không tải nổi để đảm bảo được hiệu suất gia công. Xin đừng để spindle quay vù vù mà bàn di lù đù khi ăn sắt nhé, thời gian đi mài dao có khi nhiều hơn thời gian máy chạy.
> 
> Bác chủ thớt hình như vẽ bằng inventor, bác vào bản vẽ cho anh em xin cái cân nặng của các bộ phận chuyển động, từ đó mới tính ra được tốc độ, gia tốc 1 cách tương đối để phù hợp với hệ động cơ kéo bác muốn dùng.


spindle chạy chậm em nghĩ nó mới dễ tìm vì.... ngày xưa làm dì có spindle chạy nhanh, mấy năm nam spindle chạy >10k mới thông dụng và nó phát triển kèm theo CAM mạnh

spindle bt dưới 6000rpm ... tìm dễ , motor kéo cũng dễ nốt , giá cũng ko khó chịu
ngược lại spindle cao tốc.... loại cartridge >10k 2 3 năm đổ lại đây mới dễ tìm mà giá thì khó thở, con motor spindle cao tốc cỡ 10k em chưa thấy dễ tìm

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nói khó vì em chưa thấy ai bán spindle ở 4r này chạy chậm cả.

----------


## nhatson

> Em nói khó vì em chưa thấy ai bán spindle ở 4r này chạy chậm cả.


vì trong này ko ai làm máy to như cụ cả, máy lửa DIY chơi thì làm thôi
 máy to thì em thấy đi khuân nguyên con nặng 5 6ton , chết điện cỡ 50 60 70t ko nhiều nhưng kiếm vẫn có



còn ko khuân con này, giá ko cao nhưng em tin là với khung sườn diy nó có thể trụ với gia công sắt thép

----------


## Khoa C3

Hà hà, cụ chớ mua xác máy to về dựng lại, không ngon đâu. Em thử 2 lần rồi và tất nhiên bán tống bán tháo 2 lần rồi, chạy ra sản phẩm không đẹp bằng máy mình DIY, đó là lý do em thích chế máy to.

----------


## nhatson

> Hà hà, cụ chớ mua xác máy to về dựng lại, không ngon đâu. Em thử 2 lần rồi và tất nhiên bán tống bán tháo 2 lần rồi, chạy ra sản phẩm không đẹp bằng máy mình DIY, đó là lý do em thích chế máy to.


chạy ko ngon thì em đồng ý, nó chạy quá rồi, dùng phá thô thì chắc ko sao
còn chuyện spindle chậm, motor spindle chậm mà khó kiếm cụ check lại nha, em ko tán đồng chổ này

ko mua máy mình vẫn có thể mua part , có điều mấy ông làm máy dưới 100kg 100 người thì làm máy to như cụ được 2 3 người ah, nên máy tay doanh nhân hok có chăm bẵm  :Smile: 
cụ cần thì em ra bãi thấy em chộp hình báo cáo, cụ ưng em cho số phone để cụ múc

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Thks cụ, nhưng em tự thấy không đủ khả năng để DIY 1 con máy mà có spindle chạy chậm, cái này em nói thật luôn. Cũng muốn DIY 1 con chạy chậm để phá thô nhưng lực bất tòng tâm cụ ah.

----------


## itanium7000

Máy của bác chủ em chỉ thấy là khi trục X chạy hết hành trình thì spindle cắt cái gì, vào đâu và độ vững chắc khi đó?
Trục X combo là bác đi đúc à? Hay là mấy cái combo tí hon phổ biến như KR gì đấy?

----------


## nhatson

> Thks cụ, nhưng em tự thấy không đủ khả năng để DIY 1 con máy mà có spindle chạy chậm, cái này em nói thật luôn. Cũng muốn DIY 1 con chạy chậm để phá thô nhưng lực bất tòng tâm cụ ah.


đoá vấn đề hok phải là spindle và spindle motor mà lả ở cái body máy phải hem cụ
cụ cố thêm vài phần công lực chắc là làm được có điều công sức tiền bạc/ hiệu năng ko xứng

----------


## Khoa C3

Như em đã nói ở trên rồi, giả sử có spindle chạy chậm đi thì hệ ray của bác chủ không kham nổi.

----------


## emptyhb

> Như em đã nói ở trên rồi, giả sử có spindle chạy chậm đi thì hệ ray của bác chủ không kham nổi.


Em thấy ray với vitme của bác chủ khá là to đấy! Bác chủ chưa nói thông số ray nên các bác đừng chém vội kẻo hụt  :Wink: 

Em chỉ có nhận xét là khoản cách hay ray Y quá nhỏ so với hành trình X.

----------


## inhainha

> Xin bác đừng nói ăn sắt chạy tốc độ thấp ok nhé, em khẳng định DIY máy ăn sắt chạy chậm khó hơn chạy nhanh nhiều lần. Vì sao? Ăn sắt tốc độ giữa spindle và di bàn và dao liên quan chặt chẽ với nhau, nếu di bàn chậm thì spindle cũng phải quay chậm, tìm một con spindle quay chậm mà moment vẫn đảm bảo cắt được sắt ngon e là khó như lên trời(có hay không và có thì giá tiền không rẻ) trừ khi spindle kéo qua hộp số, dây đai rất phức tạp... Giả sử spindle được kéo qua hộp số tốc độ quay giảm để tăng moment, lúc này bàn di có thể chậm được nhưng hỡi ơi ăn mỏng thì chờ dài cỗ mới ra sản phẩm mà ăn dày thì cái hệ ray trên kia không tải nổi để đảm bảo được hiệu suất gia công. Xin đừng để spindle quay vù vù mà bàn di lù đù khi ăn sắt nhé, thời gian đi mài dao có khi nhiều hơn thời gian máy chạy.
> 
> Bác chủ thớt hình như vẽ bằng inventor, bác vào bản vẽ cho anh em xin cái cân nặng của các bộ phận chuyển động, từ đó mới tính ra được tốc độ, gia tốc 1 cách tương đối để phù hợp với hệ động cơ kéo bác muốn dùng.


Mình không đồng ý với cái suy nghĩ về cắt gọt của bác lắm. Hiện giờ chát bằng điện thoại ko tiện, mai mình sẽ viết cụ thể hơn

----------


## itanium7000

> Em thấy ray với vitme của bác chủ khá là to đấy! Bác chủ chưa nói thông số ray nên các bác đừng chém vội kẻo hụt 
> 
> Em chỉ có nhận xét là khoản cách hay ray Y quá nhỏ so với hành trình X.


Nhìn tương quan hình ảnh thì ray có thể là 30-35, cũng to rồi. Nhưng chưa biết ray gì. Hay là ray của bác  :Smile: )

----------


## emptyhb

> Nhìn tương quan hình ảnh thì ray có thể là 30-35, cũng to rồi. Nhưng chưa biết ray gì. Hay là ray của bác )


Ray con lăn 35 của em có 2 cặp, bán 1 cặp cho bác, 1 cặp cho bác Huy "nổ" hay Huy "lựu đạn" rồi. Không biết bác này có quan hệ gì không?

Bác chủ cho nốt thông số ray với vitme nhãn hiệu gì đi. Em nghi là bác chủ đang dùng cặp ray con lăn dài 1.2m và 0.8m lắm!

----------


## hung1706

> các bác ơi em có những món đồ như sau e sưu tầm từ lâu 
> cặp ray bản 25 con trượt có cánh dài 1,2m làm trục x, trục vít me phi 30 bước 5 hành trình 830 bk,bf25
> cặp ray bản 25 dài 530mm con trượ có cánh làm trục y trục vít me 20 bước 5 hành trình 400
> trục z là bộ combo gang đúc của bác hung07 (em nợ hình sau ạ) hành trình khoảng 250-300 mm
> khung máy em làm bằng thép 10-12 mm
> tham vọng của em làm con máy phay nhôm và có thể phay mặt phẳng sắt để chế cháo
> 
> các bác xem xét có cấu hình nào ổn nhất cố vấn cho em với ah
> em cảm ơn nhiều


Kaka dự là Ray 25 các thánh ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

> Kaka dự là Ray 25 các thánh ợ


Bác chuyển nghề sang cảnh sát điều tra đi  :Smile: )

----------


## hung1706

Haha em hơi bị tinh tế chút thôi bác ợ, còn điều tra thì...nghiệp vụ rồi :3

----------


## Nam CNC

đề nghị bác chủ thớt tham gia nhiều nhiều hơn cho chuyên gia tư vấn kịp thời , chứ tần suất thưa quá , chuyên gia chém nhau tạo bão à.


chỉ mới là bản vẽ sơ khảo , còn nhiều chổ chỉnh sửa lại lắm , nếu thiết kế từ đầu thì nên sửa lại kết cấu Y dưới , X nằm trên , tăng cao Z

nếu là combo thì nên chụp hình com bo , đặt tạm combo lên sàn cho anh em nhìn hình rồi tư vấn , đôi lúc combo to nhưng thực tê nhu cầu nhỏ thì nên thiết kế theo nhu cầu chứ thiết kế theo combo thì nó trái ngoe lắm .

----------


## Ga con

> đề nghị bác chủ thớt tham gia nhiều nhiều hơn cho chuyên gia tư vấn kịp thời , chứ tần suất thưa quá , chuyên gia chém nhau tạo bão à.
> 
> 
> chỉ mới là bản vẽ sơ khảo , còn nhiều chổ chỉnh sửa lại lắm , nếu thiết kế từ đầu thì nên sửa lại kết cấu Y dưới , X nằm trên , tăng cao Z
> 
> nếu là combo thì nên chụp hình com bo , đặt tạm combo lên sàn cho anh em nhìn hình rồi tư vấn , đôi lúc combo to nhưng thực tê nhu cầu nhỏ thì nên thiết kế theo nhu cầu chứ thiết kế theo combo thì nó trái ngoe lắm .


Em cũng phải nhảy vào chém vụ này một chút mới được  :Wink: 

- Về vụ step: Xét về công suất, step không lớn, nhưng con alpha kia phù hợp hơn nhiều. Khi khởi động từ trạng thái tĩnh sang động, cần moment lớn để tạo ra gia tốc lớn, vận tốc lúc đó đang thấp, ưu thế của alpha step lớn hơn servo nhiều. Tuy nhiên em nhiều thì thấy, step dù sao cũng là step, vẫn có rung động khi chuyển từng bước (dù microstep làm nó mượt hơn khá nhiều), nên vẫn thưa servo về khoản êm và bền dao. Còn tốc độ thì nói thật, dùng cho máy gỗ thì chưa có con servo nào cùng công suất qua nổi alpha. Em hay dùng thay thế, 911 = servo 750-1kW, 98 or 69 = servo 400W, 66 = servo 200W. Lớn hơn nữa không tìm ra step hồi tiếp thì nên dùng servo.

- Về vụ xác máy: chắc bác Khoa mua trúng mấy cái chạy băng hộp đã rơ rồi, chứ xác máy Nhật - Mỹ chạy băng bi còn mới thì sao tệ vậy được ạ :Wink: , cùng lắm rơ nhiều thì bác thay vít me, thay ray trượt. Con máy của bác cũng build từ phụ tùng hàng tháo từ máy dạng đó ra thôi, kể cả cái spindle (của máy taping chứ chưa phải milling). Cá nhân em cũng đã làm vài con + tham khảo nhiều con hàng refurbished chạy cực ngon. Hỏi ku Terminatex xem cái xưởng của Mr Trí thế nào, con máy bán cho Mr. Hiệp PTM thế nào là biết ạ  :Wink: .

- Vụ spindle như cụ Khoa nói em thấy có lý, nhưng em không chơi Diy mà chơi đồ tháo máy cũ cho lành. Cơ bản là tư duy từ đầy các bác muốn có 1 con spindle vừa ăn sắt khỏe vừa phải thật nhẹ nữa nên mới ra khó khăn nông nỗi ấy, chứ chịu loại chạy chậm, khỏe mà nặng trịch thì đầy ạ.

Với những gì sếp chủ thớt có, em nghĩ nên làm em Cframe hoặc Hframe là OK rồi. Em đang hoàn thành con Cframe 460x320x300, và cũng đang có kế hoạch làm em Gangtry 1400x800x250 trong năm tới  :Smile: .

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## duytrungcdt

em chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã cho em nhưng lời cố vẫn sâu sắc và uyên thâm vậy

rất xin lỗi các bác em lên 4r thưa thớt vì cũng bị quản lý đôi khi tranh thủ lên được ạ

em vẫn đang băn khoăn về cấu hình lên chưa vẽ cụ thể cái gì dc các bác ah
con spindle đang đặt chỗ anh Nam làm nếu có ảnh em nó bác cho anh em xem hộ em với nhé
em cần chỉnh lại con máy của em có kết cấu giống với Vertical Milling CNC DIY đúng ko các bác
em sợ bộ bộ x nằm trên nó nặng quá bộ ý liệu chịu đc ko (bộ y dài 1,2m )
em có bộ z là com bo thôi ạ
còn trục x và y đề làm bằng thép khoảng 12-15mm hàn lại rồi đem phay thôi
quan trọng cần có cái thiết kế tổng thể rồi thiết kế chi tiết thì nhanh và đơn giản hơn ạ
động cơ em đang có 3 con 200w yakawa nếu nó yếu quá em sẽ cân nhắc đầu tư thêm công suất cho em nó khoẻ hơn
em cần chốt lại mấy vấn đề như sau
    - ray 25 vậy có bảo đảm dc ko các bác?
    - nếu dùng servo yakawa 200w có ổn ko nếu thay thì cần bao nhiêu w là đủ?
    - tổng trọng lượng máy cần bao nhiêu là dc vậy a?

 rất mong được giúp đỡ của các bác
thank

----------


## Khoa C3

> ...
> 
> - Về vụ xác máy: chắc bác Khoa mua trúng mấy cái chạy băng hộp đã rơ rồi, chứ xác máy Nhật - Mỹ chạy băng bi còn mới thì sao tệ vậy được ạ, cùng lắm rơ nhiều thì bác thay vít me, thay ray trượt. Con máy của bác cũng build từ phụ tùng hàng tháo từ máy dạng đó ra thôi, kể cả cái spindle (của máy taping chứ chưa phải milling)....
> Thanks.


Đồ cũ tháo từ máy cnc và máy cnc phay sắt có chút khác nhau đó bác.

Đúng là lần đầu đi mua máy cho mình em vẫn ở cái thời mông muội, nhưng tới lần 2 lần 3 ... mua cho mình và bạn bè rủ đi mua máy em cũng lựa chọn ghê lắm.
Kết quả vẫn không có cái nào được ưng ý thành ra giờ em có ác cảm với máy cnc cũ  :Frown:

----------


## inhainha

> Xin bác đừng nói ăn sắt chạy tốc độ thấp ok nhé, em khẳng định DIY máy ăn sắt chạy chậm khó hơn chạy nhanh nhiều lần. Vì sao? Ăn sắt tốc độ giữa spindle và di bàn và dao liên quan chặt chẽ với nhau, nếu di bàn chậm thì spindle cũng phải quay chậm, tìm một con spindle quay chậm mà moment vẫn đảm bảo cắt được sắt ngon e là khó như lên trời(có hay không và có thì giá tiền không rẻ) trừ khi spindle kéo qua hộp số, dây đai rất phức tạp... Giả sử spindle được kéo qua hộp số tốc độ quay giảm để tăng moment, lúc này bàn di có thể chậm được nhưng hỡi ơi ăn mỏng thì chờ dài cỗ mới ra sản phẩm mà ăn dày thì cái hệ ray trên kia không tải nổi để đảm bảo được hiệu suất gia công. Xin đừng để spindle quay vù vù mà bàn di lù đù khi ăn sắt nhé, thời gian đi mài dao có khi nhiều hơn thời gian máy chạy.


Mình nói ăn sắt chạy tốc độ chậm cũng là so với các loại vật liệu khác như nhôm, gỗ ... với cùng một lượng cắt gọt như nhau, chứ bản thân ăn sắt thì cũng có lúc chạy nhanh, chạy chậm tùy vào tính chất gia công thô hay tinh chứ. Tốc độ cắt trên spindle và tốc độ di trượt của bàn lúc nhanh lúc chậm tùy thuộc tính chất cắt gọt chứ. Mình không trực tiếp đứng máy như mấy bác, nhưng ngày xưa được dạy là gia công tinh thì tốc độ cắt lớn, lượng ăn phôi ít, vì thế bàn chạy chậm, ngoài ra còn phay thuận để tránh làm giảm chất lượng bề mặt gia công. Phay thô thì bàn chạy nhanh, tốc độ cắt từ spindle thấp hơn và phay nghịch.... Không biết phải ko, học lâu quên rồi.






> Em cũng phải nhảy vào chém vụ này một chút mới được 
> 
> - Về vụ step: Xét về công suất, step không lớn, nhưng con alpha kia phù hợp hơn nhiều. Khi khởi động từ trạng thái tĩnh sang động, cần moment lớn để tạo ra gia tốc lớn, vận tốc lúc đó đang thấp, ưu thế của alpha step lớn hơn servo nhiều. Tuy nhiên em nhiều thì thấy, step dù sao cũng là step, vẫn có rung động khi chuyển từng bước (dù microstep làm nó mượt hơn khá nhiều), nên vẫn thưa servo về khoản êm và bền dao. Còn tốc độ thì nói thật, dùng cho máy gỗ thì chưa có con servo nào cùng công suất qua nổi alpha. Em hay dùng thay thế, 911 = servo 750-1kW, 98 or 69 = servo 400W, 66 = servo 200W. Lớn hơn nữa không tìm ra step hồi tiếp thì nên dùng servo.


Suy nghĩ của bác hơi giống bác emptyhb. Bác nói chưa có con servo nào cùng công suất qua nổi alpha vì với cùng một công suất, servo có moment nhỏ hơn alpha khoảng 3-4 lần. Mấy bác toàn gắn servo trực tiếp vào cùng cây vitme giống như gắn với step thì servo bị nặng là phải rồi. Vì thế để đủ moment, thay vì bác gắn thêm cái đầu giảm tốc thì bác lại đi kiếm một con servo khác có Torque to hơn (trong khi tốc độ làm việc servo không đổi) kết quả là công suất bị đội lên 3-4 lần. Như một bài gần đây mình có ghi, công suất step 66~50w, step 69~100, step 98~200, step 911~300w. Mấy bác xài servo công suất quá lớn thì mấy bác đang lãng phí tiền đấy.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka máy móc ngta xài kỹ lắm các bác ơi, ko dư ra miếng cháo nào cho mình húp đâu  :Smile: ).
Bác Duytrungcdt cứ làm tới đi bác, kết cấu của bác là ok rồi đấy. X hay Y ở trên đều chả ảnh hưởng hòa bình thế giới. Chủ yếu là tính toán khoảng cách để đạt khả năng gia công phù hợp và kích thước gia công phù hợp. Ray 25 tải cũng hơi bị kinh dị bác ợ, em thấy mấy con máy vài tấn vẫn vi vu bình thường, quay 2 ngón tay là chạy rồi kaka. Motor bác chọn servo là quá ngon nhưng cần có bộ ĐK tương xứng (theo em dc biết thì điều này bác chả lo nhỉ  :Big Grin: ).
Bác cứ sợ rồi cứ như đẽo cày giữa chợ thì ngâm cả năm này qua năm kia như em đấy hahaha

----------


## Khoa C3

> Mình nói ăn sắt chạy tốc độ chậm cũng là so với các loại vật liệu khác như nhôm, gỗ ... với cùng một lượng cắt gọt như nhau, chứ bản thân ăn sắt thì cũng có lúc chạy nhanh, chạy chậm tùy vào tính chất gia công thô hay tinh chứ. Tốc độ cắt trên spindle và tốc độ di trượt của bàn lúc nhanh lúc chậm tùy thuộc tính chất cắt gọt chứ. Mình không trực tiếp đứng máy như mấy bác, nhưng ngày xưa được dạy là gia công tinh thì tốc độ cắt lớn, lượng ăn phôi ít, vì thế bàn chạy chậm, ngoài ra còn phay thuận để tránh làm giảm chất lượng bề mặt gia công. Phay thô thì bàn chạy nhanh, tốc độ cắt từ spindle thấp hơn và phay nghịch.... Không biết phải ko, học lâu quên rồi.


Ra là bác cũng bập bõm về khoản gia công, vậy sao bác lại đưa câu này: "Bác này chạy ăn sắt nên gia tốc không lớn, chạy tốc độ thấp là ok."
Bình thường em ít nói do văn dốt nhưng đọc tới câu này em thấy tội cho bác chủ nếu làm theo nên nhảy vào chém vài câu.

----------


## emptyhb

> Mình nói ăn sắt chạy tốc độ chậm cũng là so với các loại vật liệu khác như nhôm, gỗ ... với cùng một lượng cắt gọt như nhau, chứ bản thân ăn sắt thì cũng có lúc chạy nhanh, chạy chậm tùy vào tính chất gia công thô hay tinh chứ. Tốc độ cắt trên spindle và tốc độ di trượt của bàn lúc nhanh lúc chậm tùy thuộc tính chất cắt gọt chứ. Mình không trực tiếp đứng máy như mấy bác, nhưng ngày xưa được dạy là gia công tinh thì tốc độ cắt lớn, lượng ăn phôi ít, vì thế bàn chạy chậm, ngoài ra còn phay thuận để tránh làm giảm chất lượng bề mặt gia công. Phay thô thì bàn chạy nhanh, tốc độ cắt từ spindle thấp hơn và phay nghịch.... Không biết phải ko, học lâu quên rồi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suy nghĩ của bác hơi giống bác emptyhb. Bác nói chưa có con servo nào cùng công suất qua nổi alpha vì với cùng một công suất, servo có moment nhỏ hơn alpha khoảng 3-4 lần. Mấy bác toàn gắn servo trực tiếp vào cùng cây vitme giống như gắn với step thì servo bị nặng là phải rồi. Vì thế để đủ moment, thay vì bác gắn thêm cái đầu giảm tốc thì bác lại đi kiếm một con servo khác có Torque to hơn (trong khi tốc độ làm việc servo không đổi) kết quả là công suất bị đội lên 3-4 lần. Như một bài gần đây mình có ghi, công suất step 66~50w, step 69~100, step 98~200, step 911~300w. Mấy bác xài servo công suất quá lớn thì mấy bác đang lãng phí tiền đấy.


Ôi, bác lại nhắc tên em, hình như bác đang nâng bi mấy con servo 200w? có bác nói rồi đó, bác dùng qua giảm tốc cũng được. Nhưng em hỏi bác nhé, qua hộp giảm tốc 1:2 hay 1:5 thì tốc độ nó còn bao nhiêu? 3000v/p, qua 1:2 còn 1500v/p qua 1:5 còn 600v/p. Servo lúc nào cũng bắt nó hoạt động ở tóc độ tối đa là nó hay bị lỗi đó, chưa kể tốc độ máy giảm rồi.

----------


## Ga con

> Suy nghĩ của bác hơi giống bác emptyhb. Bác nói chưa có con servo nào cùng công suất qua nổi alpha vì với cùng một công suất, servo có moment nhỏ hơn alpha khoảng 3-4 lần. Mấy bác toàn gắn servo trực tiếp vào cùng cây vitme giống như gắn với step thì servo bị nặng là phải rồi. Vì thế để đủ moment, thay vì bác gắn thêm cái đầu giảm tốc thì bác lại đi kiếm một con servo khác có Torque to hơn (trong khi tốc độ làm việc servo không đổi) kết quả là công suất bị đội lên 3-4 lần. Như một bài gần đây mình có ghi, công suất step 66~50w, step 69~100, step 98~200, step 911~300w. Mấy bác xài servo công suất quá lớn thì mấy bác đang lãng phí tiền đấy.


Hi bác,
Bác chỉ tính công suất trên con có hộp số thì chưa chính xác bác ạ. Alphastep nếu chạy loại dành cho hộp số loại ASD-xxB/C A/C thì moment họ đã tiết giảm trên firmware rồi, mình không can thiệp được. Bác dùng driver này cho motor trục trơn rồi thắc mắc sao nó yếu xìu. Như em tính cho alpha 66 không hộp số, tại 3000RMP moment ~ 0.4Nm, công suất khoảng 125W.

Alphastep thì em đã dùng và bán từ cách đây khá lâu rồi nên em tự tin là em biết về nó ạ, từ lúc đa số các bác trên này chưa biết nó là gì, còn đang thần thánh con driver Ronze Madein Vietnam kìa :Wink: . Em xài AC servo cũng được tầm 15 năm, còn DC servo thì làm bán cũng gần chục năm nay rồi.

Khi khởi động thì motor cần lực chứ chưa cần công suất :Stick Out Tongue: .

Việc gắn servo qua hộp giảm tốc để kéo vít me là không nên vì giảm độ chính xác do rơ, chưa kể việc hunting do độ rơ này gây ra còn hại hơn. Dùng dây đai răng để giảm tốc và giảm chấn e thấy tốt hơn, nhưng tốc độ lúc này lại xuống thấp, thua alpha. Trên thực tế máy của em có cái đã chạy ổn định ở 4000rpm rồi, servo thường không đua nổi.

Việc lãng phí công suất servo thì xem ra ta còn thua xa bọn G7 đời trước. Máy Nhật đời cũ em thay motor giảm 1/2 thậm chí 1/4 công suất (Fanuc đít vàng từ 10M (4HP cont.) thay xuống 5M (2HP cont.), 5M thay 0M (1HP cont.), thậm chí có trường hợp thay từ 10M xuống 0M) nó vẫn chạy ngon ơ  :Wink: . Nhưng công suất lớn còn lợi hơn về độ ổn định mà loại motor công suất tính sát không có được.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, inhainha

----------


## duytrungcdt

các bác tư vẫn em thêm bộ điều khiển nhé bộ nào hợp lý thì em dùng thôi ạ
2 thanh ray em để cách nhau là 200 mm liệu có ổn ko các bác nhỉ?
nếu bất qua hộp số nữa thì làm cơ cấu cồng kềnh lắm em sợ nó àm cho các cơ cấu di kém phức tạp hơn
em muốn bắt trực tiếp động cơ các bác ạ em sẽ thiết kế lại để trục y phía dưới rồi gửi lại các bác chém nhé
mong nhận dủ gạch của các bác để xậy thành công con máy cùi bắp này

----------


## inhainha

> Ra là bác cũng bập bõm về khoản gia công, vậy sao bác lại đưa câu này: "Bác này chạy ăn sắt nên gia tốc không lớn, chạy tốc độ thấp là ok."
> Bình thường em ít nói do văn dốt nhưng đọc tới câu này em thấy tội cho bác chủ nếu làm theo nên nhảy vào chém vài câu.


Dạ mình bập bõm gia công nhưng mình không thấy sai. Còn cái câu trên mình bảo gia tốc không lớn, tốc độ thấp mình cũng không thấy sai luôn. Bác thấy không đúng thì chỉ bảo chứ nói xách mé chi mình thấy buồn.






> Ôi, bác lại nhắc tên em, hình như bác đang nâng bi mấy con servo 200w? có bác nói rồi đó, bác dùng qua giảm tốc cũng được. Nhưng em hỏi bác nhé, qua hộp giảm tốc 1:2 hay 1:5 thì tốc độ nó còn bao nhiêu? 3000v/p, qua 1:2 còn 1500v/p qua 1:5 còn 600v/p. Servo lúc nào cũng bắt nó hoạt động ở tóc độ tối đa là nó hay bị lỗi đó, chưa kể tốc độ máy giảm rồi.


đÍnh chính lại là không phải tốc độ tối đa, mà là tốc độ cho phép. Chạy trong tốc độ giới hạn cho phép mà bị lỗi thì mình mới nghe  :Big Grin: . Với cùng công suất, moment nhỏ thì tốc độ lớn và ngược lại, còn muốn moment lớn mà tốc độ cũng lớn thì mua công suất lớn hơn thôi bác.

----------


## Khoa C3

Xin thưa em chỉ nói để tốt cho bác chủ chứ em chả quan tâm bác là ai đâu, nhưng thấy bác dễ nổi nóng thế và dùng từ có vẻ thiếu văn hóa nên em cũng xin không nói với bác từ đây.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## inhainha

> Hi bác,
> Bác chỉ tính công suất trên con có hộp số thì chưa chính xác bác ạ. Alphastep nếu chạy loại dành cho hộp số loại ASD-xxB/C A/C thì moment họ đã tiết giảm trên firmware rồi, mình không can thiệp được. Bác dùng driver này cho motor trục trơn rồi thắc mắc sao nó yếu xìu. Như em tính cho alpha 66 không hộp số, tại 3000RMP moment ~ 0.4Nm, công suất khoảng 125W.
> 
> 
> 
> Việc lãng phí công suất servo thì xem ra ta còn thua xa bọn G7 đời trước. Máy Nhật đời cũ em thay motor giảm 1/2 thậm chí 1/4 công suất (Fanuc đít vàng từ 10M (4HP cont.) thay xuống 5M (2HP cont.), 5M thay 0M (1HP cont.), thậm chí có trường hợp thay từ 10M xuống 0M) nó vẫn chạy ngon ơ . Nhưng công suất lớn còn lợi hơn về độ ổn định mà loại motor công suất tính sát không có được.
> 
> Thanks.


Ý 1: OK. Mình đồng ý bác ở ý 1. Do mình lấy một con alpha có gắn giảm tốc để tính nên công suất đã được tiết chế nhiều.


ý cuối: bác thay vậy vẫn chạy ngon vì bác đâu chạy hết công suất nên cũng đâu có gì lạ bác.

----------


## inhainha

> Xin thưa em chỉ nói để tốt cho bác chủ chứ em chả quan tâm bác là ai đâu, nhưng thấy bác dễ nổi nóng thế và dùng từ có vẻ thiếu văn hóa nên em cũng xin không nói với bác từ đây.


Bác này ngang thiệt luôn  :Big Grin:  . Vào nói xách mé mình rồi bảo mình nổi nóng, thiếu văn hóa. Còn có người like nữa chứ. HÌnh như chuẩn văn hóa mỗi miền mỗi khác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> ý cuối: bác thay vậy vẫn chạy ngon vì bác đâu chạy hết công suất nên cũng đâu có gì lạ bác.


Hi bác,
Cái này có vẻ khi dùng servo bác chưa quan tâm lắm đến thông số Tỷ lệ moment quán tính  :Wink: . Ngoài thông số % công suất xử dụng thì tỷ lệ moment quán tính ảnh hưởng lớn đến độ ổn định khi vận hành. 
Khi em tuning servo đây là 1 thông số em rất quan tâm.
Cái này là physical rồi, không thể thay đổi được bằng điện. Cũng có thể gọi là thay đổi được khi dùng các phương án giảm tốc.
Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

> Bác này ngang thiệt luôn  . Vào nói xách mé mình rồi bảo mình nổi nóng, thiếu văn hóa. Còn có người like nữa chứ. HÌnh như chuẩn văn hóa mỗi miền mỗi khác


Em đọc kỹ thấy chưa ai ăn nói xách mé như bác bảo, ngoại trừ bác ;, bác đừng lôi vùng miền vào đây nhé!

Xin lỗi bác chủ thớt, toàn nói chuyện ngoài lề.

----------


## inhainha

> Hi bác,
> Cái này có vẻ khi dùng servo bác chưa quan tâm lắm đến thông số Tỷ lệ moment quán tính . Ngoài thông số % công suất xử dụng thì tỷ lệ moment quán tính ảnh hưởng lớn đến độ ổn định khi vận hành. 
> Khi em tuning servo đây là 1 thông số em rất quan tâm.
> Cái này là physical rồi, không thể thay đổi được bằng điện. Cũng có thể gọi là thay đổi được khi dùng các phương án giảm tốc.
> Thanks.


vậy cái thông số moment quán tính bác tính đó là lúc không tải hay có tải vậy bác? Giả sử để ra cái kết luận dùng đc 10M, người ta tính tải khi đặt 1 cục phôi 1 tấn lên bàn máy, tình khả năng chạy bền bỉ 24/24 ngày này tháng nọ. Bác mang cái máy đó về chạy 1 ngày 2-3 tiếng, cục phôi tải thì nhỏ xíu, thì bác thay cái động cơ thành 0M chạy bình thường có gì mà lạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Em đọc kỹ thấy chưa ai ăn nói xách mé như bác bảo, ngoại trừ bác ;, bác đừng lôi vùng miền vào đây nhé!
> 
> Xin lỗi bác chủ thớt, toàn nói chuyện ngoài lề.


Xin lỗi, mình không có ý gì với bác hết :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> các bác tư vẫn em thêm bộ điều khiển nhé bộ nào hợp lý thì em dùng thôi ạ
> 2 thanh ray em để cách nhau là 200 mm liệu có ổn ko các bác nhỉ?
> nếu bất qua hộp số nữa thì làm cơ cấu cồng kềnh lắm em sợ nó àm cho các cơ cấu di kém phức tạp hơn
> em muốn bắt trực tiếp động cơ các bác ạ em sẽ thiết kế lại để trục y phía dưới rồi gửi lại các bác chém nhé
> mong nhận dủ gạch của các bác để xậy thành công con máy cùi bắp này


Em hay đi chôm chỉa thiết kế của thiên hạ theo kiểu này ạ :

ví dụ em thích con máy này chẳng hạn :



Em muốn làm cột Z rộng 400 mm chẳng hạn, em dán cái ảnh vào autocad, chỉnh tỷ lệ cho cái cột thành 400, rồi đo xem lúc bấy giờ cái ray người ta dùng là loại nào ( không chính xác, áng áng thôi nhưng cũng hơn ngồi đoán )



Nếu bác load được bản pdf thiết kế của họ về, ngồi nghịch kiểu này áp những kích thước họ đã cho vào thì cũng chôm được ít nhiều kích thước này nọ ợ

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## CKD

> ..Bình thường em ít nói do văn dốt nhưng đọc tới câu này em thấy tội cho bác chủ nếu làm theo nên nhảy vào chém vài câu.





> ..Suy nghĩ của bác hơi giống bác emptyhb. Bác nói chưa có con servo nào cùng công suất qua nổi alpha vì với cùng một công suất, servo có moment nhỏ hơn alpha khoảng 3-4 lần. Mấy bác toàn gắn servo trực tiếp vào cùng cây vitme giống như gắn với step thì servo bị nặng là phải rồi. Vì thế để đủ moment, thay vì bác gắn thêm cái đầu giảm tốc thì bác lại đi kiếm một con servo khác có Torque to hơn (trong khi tốc độ làm việc servo không đổi) kết quả là công suất bị đội lên 3-4 lần. Như một bài gần đây mình có ghi, công suất step 66~50w, step 69~100, step 98~200, step 911~300w. Mấy bác xài servo công suất quá lớn thì mấy bác đang lãng phí tiền đấy.





> ..Cái này có vẻ khi dùng servo bác chưa quan tâm lắm đến thông số Tỷ lệ moment quán tính . Ngoài thông số % công suất xử dụng thì tỷ lệ moment quán tính ảnh hưởng lớn đến độ ổn định khi vận hành. 
> Khi em tuning servo đây là 1 thông số em rất quan tâm.
> Cái này là physical rồi, không thể thay đổi được bằng điện. Cũng có thể gọi là thay đổi được khi dùng các phương án giảm tốc.


Mình thấy mấy bác chém quá nên không dám tham gia.. sợ bị bảo là thiếu kinh nghiệm. Nhưng thấy.. hơi đi xa nên em tham gia vào.. tranh luận cho nó thêm phần xa hơn  :Smile: .

@Khoa C3.
Vụ tốc độ.. mình bảo lưu ý kiến, không có cái vụ máy chạy tốc độ gần giống nhau cho các loại vật liệu đâu. Phải xác định là rất khác biệt.
Ở đây không nói đến dòng HSM vì dòng này được thiết kế & sử dụng dao cụ đặt biết để có thể cắt tốt ở tốc độ không tưởng.
Ở đây mình nói đến việc cắt được và cũng phải khá tối ưu. Tối ưu là chổ, không phải thay dao liên tục trong một chu trình gia công, thay dao vì mòn.
Ở đây cũng không nói đến đường kính dao. Cùng đường kính, cùng tốc độ spindle như nhau.. bác ăn khác vật liệu mà vẫn giữ nguyên F thì thấy thế nào? Bác nào bảo có nhiều kinh nghiệm đứng máy thực tế cho mình một minh chứng hùng hồn đi nè.
Kế đến cũng phải nói thêm về cái vụ chạy gỗ để có thể hình dung 1 con máy hợp lý thì nên chạy tốc độ bao nhiêu là vừa.
- Cho là chế độ căng nhất khi chạy gỗ, cần phải cố sức chạy nhanh thì là.. khắc 3D trên gỗ. Tạm thời mình không phân tích lực cắt chi vì cho gỗ là vật liệu mềm.
- Với đỉnh me dao khắc thường là 1 me 0.3 - 0.5, lấy ví dụ . Muốn cắt sạch & đẹp, bước tiến đỉnh dao sau 1 vòng không được quá 1/2 đường kính đỉnh dao. Tại sao? vì nhanh hơn thì có chổ nó không cắt được. VD dùng dao với đỉnh 0.5, bước tiến 1 vòng cho max = 0.25, spindle 24Krpm => mỗi phút tiến được 6000mm/min => F6000. Tương tự với dao 0.3 thì F3600. Đương nhiên không ai cấm chạy nhanh hơn, có điều nhanh hơn thì chất lượng mặt cắt kém hơn thôi. Chạy chậm hơn thì chất lượng mặt cắt tốt hơn. Chậm quá thì thấy gớm. Nếu dao 2 me thì về lý thuyết tăng được gấp đôi F.
- Với điêu khắc gỗ thì tốc độ G0 (chạy không tải) không có ý nghĩa nhiều.. vì trong một chương trình cắt, mấy khi nó chạy G0 đâu, thường chỉ đầu và cuối chương trình.
- Tốc độ cắt cho các vật liệu khác thì phải từ = đến nhỏ hơn tốc độ này.

@lạm bàn servo
Mình thì có ý kiến gần như bác Ga con. Theo mình thì khi dùng servo mà không có công suất dư hơn tính toán (hệ số an toàn khi tính toán phải lớn hơn 1) khi sử dụng sẽ gặp rất nhiều vấn đề.
Nếu nói đến công suất thì 2 dơn vị liên quan mật thiết là moment & tốc độ. Khi đó...
- Step có lợi thế ở dải tốc độ thấp, khi đó moment lớn. Điều này thuận lợi hơn khi tăng & giảm tốc.
- Servo chỉ có lợi thế khi chạy tốc độ cao. Vì moment của servo khi chạy chậm không khỏe được như step ở cùng công suất danh định.
Thế nên nếu dùng servo thì phải lưu ý đến moment dùng cho giai đoạn tăng & giảm tốc. Vì trong giai đoạn này, moment ngoài việc phải duy trì tốc độ, lực cắt, còn phải thắng được moment quán tính. Với servo thì có công thức tính toán.. nếu áp dụng đúng & đủ thì không đơn giản ở mức áng chừng đâu ạ. Trong đó.. khối lượng, đường kính, bước vít cũng ảnh hưởng ít nhiều. Và quan trọng hơn cả.. là áng chừng khối lượng chuyển động, lực cắt, tốc độ max, gia tốc max v.v... Vụ tính toán thì quả thiệt.. không dám khẳng định là đúng.. vì bề dày thực tế không bằng nhiều bác trên này. Nhưng mình xác định là cần thiết. Nó giúp mình ít phải đoán mò, đoán non khi sử dụng. Việc tunning cũng hiệu quả hơn khi mình tính toán lý thuyết trước. Với mình thì thường dùng dư công suất khá khá, khi đó việc tunning hiệu quả & dễ dàng hơn. Chạy với tải nhẹ/nặng không khác nhau mấy.

Lan man quá: *tóm lại thì ý mình thế này*.
- Tốc độ cắt.. không thể tối ưu hết cho các loại vật liệu. Mình cũng không bảo là máy không thể gia công được các loại vật liệu. Chỉ là.. chỉ có thể tối ưu cho một mục tiêu. Với máy khung C, nặng thì nghĩ việc tối ưu cho chạy nhôm hoặc sắt thì thuận hơn. Mà nhôm & sắt muốn thuần điêu khắc (khắc khuôn) thì spindle tốc độ cao, thuần chạy 2D/2.5D thì spindle tốc độ thấp (<10krpm)
- Máy khá nặng, nếu dùng step thì mình không bàn, nếu dùng servo thì mình nghĩ là 200W thì hơi nhỏ. Vẫn muốn dùng (như mình đã nói ở bài trên) vẫn dùng được nếu dùng giảm tốc dây đai. Khi đó Feed vẫn có thể đạt mức 4000mm/min, vẫn có thể gia công được các vật liệu khác khá hiệu quả. Còn nếu giảm tốc bằng hộp số.. thì e ưu thì ít mà nhược thì nhiều.
- Riêng vụ đối trọng cho trục Z.. thì nó cũng có ưu & nhược à. Ưu là nó làm cân bằng tải cho cả chiều lên & xuống. Nhược thì đi tiếp sẽ thấy...  :Smile:

----------

inhainha, VanToan234

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Gà Con chọt em hoài nha , bây giờ người ta biết rồi , không thấy tui đang xài anpha hả ? bữa nào chuyển thành gà luộc luôn cho biết nhé.


Em thấy bác chủ không rành về điện , nhất là servo 200W chắc chắn không hợp cho con C khủng này , còn con nào thi tùy bác chọn con khác phai mạnh hơn.

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ cứ chừa không gian cho giải pháp kéo trực vít là xong mà... Option từ từ.. sẽ thấy tác dụng khác nhau khi sử dụng à.
- 200W servo direct drive.. chạy trực tiếp.
- 200W belt drive.. chạy qua giảm tốc dây đai. Tỷ lệ theo mình nên là 1/2-1/5.
- Công suất to hơn chạy direct  :Smile: .

200W cụ có sẵn thì cứ thử thôi, bệnh gì mà cữ. Mình bàn ở trên chỉ là.. nếu bác chưa mua thì có kế hoạch mua cho phù hợp rồi dùng luôn  :Smile: .

----------


## inhainha

> Bác chủ cứ chừa không gian cho giải pháp kéo trực vít là xong mà... Option từ từ.. sẽ thấy tác dụng khác nhau khi sử dụng à.
> - 200W servo direct drive.. chạy trực tiếp.
> - 200W belt drive.. chạy qua giảm tốc dây đai. Tỷ lệ theo mình nên là 1/2-1/5.
> - Công suất to hơn chạy direct .
> 
> 200W cụ có sẵn thì cứ thử thôi, bệnh gì mà cữ. Mình bàn ở trên chỉ là.. nếu bác chưa mua thì có kế hoạch mua cho phù hợp rồi dùng luôn .


Cuối cùng mình cũng chẳng hiểu mấy bác chém mình vì cái gì luôn  :Big Grin: 

Mình nói là bác kia dùng máy ăn sắt, gia tốc nhỏ, chạy tốc độ thấp thì ok. Tốc độ ở đây là tốc độ chạy của cái bàn máy, không phải tốc độ cắt của cái spindle. Vậy mà có bác nhảy vô lý luận tốc độ spindle gì gì quay mòng mòng luôn  :Big Grin: . 
ý mình là dùng 200w với giải pháp giảm tốc hộp số hoặc dây đai thì chạy vẫn được nếu chạy tốc độ thấp. Vậy mà mấy bác nhảy vô chém làm như mình khuyên chủ thớt dùng 200w là dư xài ở mọi thể loại cắt gọt vậy  :Big Grin: 
Còn nếu nâng công suất lên 400w mà không có giải pháp nâng moment bằng giảm tốc thì có khi cũng chẳng cải thiện gì mấy đâu. Mình nghĩ vậy.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì thấy bác giải thích con 200W mạnh là do công suất cao , thế là anh em nhảy vô phân tích là công suất cao chưa chắc có torque mạnh , về điểm xuất phát mới bắt đầu làm máy , anh em muốn tư vấn chính xác để bác chủ đỡ tốn kém , em thì thấy phay sắt , máy nặng thì vận tốc di chuyển bàn máy dù là jog thì cũng chẳng cần vượt quá 3000rpm làm gì , feed rate thì cũng tầm 1500mm/min là quá sức với DIY nghiệp dư rồi , với tốc độ thế thì mấy em step 86 dư sức đảm nhận , đơn giản vận hành , hiệu quả , rẻ tiền , thêm chút tiền có step có hồi tiếp thì an tâm đi ăn hủ tiếu khi máy chạy , quay về cùng lắm gãy dao chứ máy về điểm 0 tốt hehehe.

Bàn về cái vụ muốn tăng torque  thì chơi giảm tốc , em thấy nhiều nhưng chơi giảm tốc bằng hộp số với AC servo mà xài trong phay cnc thì em chưa thấy, chắc phải tra mạng nhiều hơn thôi thì lôi cái ông đệ tử google nhat son có khi nhanh nhất , cho em vài tấm hình tham khảo nha chú Linh. 
 ---- Qua dây đai tăng torque thì em có thấy , đồng thời việc này làm giảm độ rung động của động cơ dẫn động thì em tin , nhưng thấy nó 1:2 hay 1:3 chứ 1: 5 nó bự chà bá lại gây khó khăn trong kết cấu , thế là anh em tìm con mạnh gấp đôi cho xuống 1:2 cho nó lành.

---- Nếu nói về công suất mà kết luận mạnh thì em thấy mấy con AC servo 400W 1500rpm nó có moment bằng con 750W 3000rpm đó

máy mới làm em thấy bác chủ hơi tham lam khi mua ray dài 1200mm thì chơi hành trình 800 liền , xem chừng cố gắng không tới thì đuối sức giữa đường, Y hành trình 400 nhưng sợ to thì lại làm bản hẹp có 200 vậy thì khi gia công đầu mút với kết cấu như bản vẽ chắc dao ăn lệch khỏi tâm block trượt là 300 mm thì nó không ổn chút nào, sợ to máy nặng bác chơi Z thấp quá , chắc khi gá đủ đồ gia công sẽ va chạm khắp nơi cho mà xem , lúc ấy hành trình còn bé xíu vì phải né nhiều điểm . Mới có tấm hình thì em chỉ nói vậy thôi , ray 25 mà loại tốt , độ chính xác cao thì dư sức cho 1 cái máy C như bác chủ muốn.

----------


## Ga con

> Bác Gà Con chọt em hoài nha , bây giờ người ta biết rồi , không thấy tui đang xài anpha hả ? bữa nào chuyển thành gà luộc luôn cho biết nhé.
> 
> Em thấy bác chủ không rành về điện , nhất là servo 200W chắc chắn không hợp cho con C khủng này , còn con nào thi tùy bác chọn con khác phai mạnh hơn.



Kaka vãi quá, mà hồi đó em thấy nhiều bác xài con này lắm mà đâu phải riêng anh đâu  :Wink: . Hay tự ái vì hàng mình cũng Madein VN mà thua con Ronze kia nên nhớ quài  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Còn vụ 200W thì nếu không muốn thử bác chủ bán đi, lấy tiền mua Alpha hoặc mua con servo lớn hơn.

Gió bão to quá em té đây.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> thì thấy bác giải thích con 200W mạnh là do công suất cao , thế là anh em nhảy vô phân tích là công suất cao chưa chắc có torque mạnh , về điểm xuất phát mới bắt đầu làm máy , anh em muốn tư vấn chính xác để bác chủ đỡ tốn kém , em thì thấy phay sắt , máy nặng thì vận tốc di chuyển bàn máy dù là jog thì cũng chẳng cần vượt quá 3000rpm làm gì , feed rate thì cũng tầm 1500mm/min là quá sức với DIY nghiệp dư rồi , với tốc độ thế thì mấy em step 86 dư sức đảm nhận , đơn giản vận hành , hiệu quả , rẻ tiền , thêm chút tiền có step có hồi tiếp thì an tâm đi ăn hủ tiếu khi máy chạy , quay về cùng lắm gãy dao chứ máy về điểm 0 tốt hehehe.
> 
> Bàn về cái vụ muốn tăng torque  thì chơi giảm tốc , em thấy nhiều nhưng chơi giảm tốc bằng hộp số với AC servo mà xài trong phay cnc thì em chưa thấy, chắc phải tra mạng nhiều hơn thôi thì lôi cái ông đệ tử google nhat son có khi nhanh nhất , cho em vài tấm hình tham khảo nha chú Linh. 
>  ---- Qua dây đai tăng torque thì em có thấy , đồng thời việc này làm giảm độ rung động của động cơ dẫn động thì em tin , nhưng thấy nó 1:2 hay 1:3 chứ 1: 5 nó bự chà bá lại gây khó khăn trong kết cấu , thế là anh em tìm con mạnh gấp đôi cho xuống 1:2 cho nó lành.
> 
> ---- Nếu nói về công suất mà kết luận mạnh thì em thấy mấy con AC servo 400W 1500rpm nó có moment bằng con 750W 3000rpm đó
> 
> máy mới làm em thấy bác chủ hơi tham lam khi mua ray dài 1200mm thì chơi hành trình 800 liền , xem chừng cố gắng không tới thì đuối sức giữa đường, Y hành trình 400 nhưng sợ to thì lại làm bản hẹp có 200 vậy thì khi gia công đầu mút với kết cấu như bản vẽ chắc dao ăn lệch khỏi tâm block trượt là 300 mm thì nó không ổn chút nào, sợ to máy nặng bác chơi Z thấp quá , chắc khi gá đủ đồ gia công sẽ va chạm khắp nơi cho mà xem , lúc ấy hành trình còn bé xíu vì phải né nhiều điểm . Mới có tấm hình thì em chỉ nói vậy thôi , ray 25 mà loại tốt , độ chính xác cao thì dư sức cho 1 cái máy C như bác chủ muốn.


nhắc tào tháo có tào tháo ngay ah, mấy con máy CNC đời 8 oánh lên CNC hay dùng servo/step bự với belt vì... bản chất mấy con này có chạy tốc độ được đâu






còn chuyện servo chạy nhanh, em đồng ý, mà motor chạy nhanh cần cái quan trọng ko kém là controller, lên servo để tăng tốc mà ko đổi controller phú hợp em ko nghĩ là giải pháp hay

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

còn thực sự đề bản chạy ngon hay ko ngon thì cần bỏ nhiều công sức làm bài test thực nghiếm 
vì dụ cũ xì, tormach mất 9 tháng để lựa stepper motor/ step drive cho máy cnc mill đời III của mình

----------


## nhatson

chê tốc độ step thì.. là do chưa chịu khó đu theo step cao cấp hơn, controller chắc chắn là ngon hơn mach3

----------


## nhatson

còn step rung là drive mới ở mức mid end

----------


## duytrungcdt

các bác ơi em thiết kế lại con cframe của em như sau các bác cho em ít gạch đá về xây tiếp nhé


con spindle em đang chờ bác nam cnc hoàn thiện giúp em ạ

cấu hình máy 
trục y hành trình 300 ray 25 vít me 20 bước 5
trục x hành trình 830 ray 25 vít me 30 bước 5
trục z com bo gàn đúc đang chế ghép động cơ ạ

các bác giúp em với nhé

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

báo cáo bác , con spindle DIY không được rồi , chỉ là miếng đệm nhưng tiện em thấy không chuẩn , ngoài ra còn phải khoan lỗ , làm lỗ bậc bắt ốc , cân bằng động nữa , em thấy quá khó , em bó tay. Hiện tại em không có mấy con minhon cho bác chém sắt , mấy con ấy em bán quá nhanh nên chẳng bao giờ có hàng. Còn mấy con vật vã không à.

----------


## Tuấn

> báo cáo bác , con spindle DIY không được rồi , chỉ là miếng đệm nhưng tiện em thấy không chuẩn , ngoài ra còn phải khoan lỗ , làm lỗ bậc bắt ốc , cân bằng động nữa , em thấy quá khó , em bó tay. Hiện tại em không có mấy con minhon cho bác chém sắt , mấy con ấy em bán quá nhanh nên chẳng bao giờ có hàng. Còn mấy con vật vã không à.


Con máy này minhon gì nữa hả cụ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

máy của ông to nhưng thích spindle nho nhỏ vừa túi , em nghĩ bác ấy hơi tham khi mới bước vào con đường đau khổ mà chọn cái khổ dữ dằn quá.

----------


## thehiena2

Em a dua 1 tí. Theo em thấy thiết kế các cặp rây có vẽ như nó hơi dài, phủ bì không cần thiết lắm. Phương án cũ chắc hơn chứ các bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> máy của ông to nhưng thích spindle nho nhỏ vừa túi , em nghĩ bác ấy hơi tham khi mới bước vào con đường đau khổ mà chọn cái khổ dữ dằn quá.


Cụ mắng em đấy hả  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

à thì ai thấy đúng thì nó đúng hehehe , mới vào thì cũng từ từ thôi , chứ sấn vào sâu quá rút ra không kịp .

----------


## thehiena2

Anh Nam nói ai đó, em thấy thấy đổi phương án thiết kế, trong 2 cái đó thì em thấy cái đầu nó vững hơn. Không biết mọi người thế nào?

----------


## Khoa C3

EM thấy ngang cái vệ dưới (Y) hơi nhỏ, chạy sẽ bị rung.

----------

